# My work



## WOODGRAIN (Mar 11, 2009)

[/ATTACH] just some cranks iv done


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Nice! Those will surely bring some nice eyes aboard.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Very Nice....You artists make me sickLOL
I know...I am Jealous


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

second picture...second lure...NICE!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I predict the last two being your hottest producers next season. Just get some clearcoat on 'em!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice work! Those look great!


----------

